# So... What do you plan on doing once you graduate???



## justaddbourbon (Mar 24, 2011)

Going to work on a cruise ship? Opening your own place? Working in a hotel/catering company? Sitting on the couch?

So, what are you doing after graduation job wise? I am less than 6 months from graduation with a degree in Culinary Arts and Baking Pastry, have a little over 12 years in the biz previously to school. Im looking @ moving to Boston and working for a year or so, or go ahead with my plans to open up a small 24hr diner-ish type place around where I live now. What do you have planned?


----------



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I'm in my senior year in high school and I already work at a hotel as a cook.  I want to go to a community college and get my degree and I might got to las Vegas and find a job there when I graduate from high school.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Open a Toast Restaurant! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------

